# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Finland/Suomi

## RusskiSlav

Who here has been to Finland? I might be going there next summer and I would like to know some good places to visit and things to do. Could someone recommend some? Kiitos!

----------


## EmDii

Which part of Finland are you planning on going? Also, how long are you thinking to stay?  
I'm a native Finn, so I'm perhaps not the best person to ask advice from for a tourist trip. However, if you're thinking of a "cultural holiday", southern Finland is naturally the best place to go. 
If you're more a wilderness guy, Lapland in northern Finland is for you. 
Feel free to ask me more.

----------


## Amaranta

I'm seriously thinking of going to Oulu in February. 
I'm part of a student association and the people from the Oulu local group organize a seminar each winter. I've always wanted to go to Finland (lovely language, and some good music, among other things), and it sounds like a good opportunity to meet locals. 
I've been in Petersburg around that time of the year, and usually don't mind the cold, but the lowest temperature I've ever experienced during daytime (then again, I guess the days are quite short up there in winter) was -10°C. 
What should I expect? Ever been there?

----------


## RusskiSlav

Thanks for the info, guys  ::  
I'm not really sure which part of Finland I will be going to, so I'll just have to look around.

----------


## EmDii

> I'm seriously thinking of going to Oulu in February. 
> I'm part of a student association and the people from the Oulu local group organize a seminar each winter. I've always wanted to go to Finland (lovely language, and some good music, among other things), and it sounds like a good opportunity to meet locals. 
> I've been in Petersburg around that time of the year, and usually don't mind the cold, but the lowest temperature I've ever experienced during daytime (then again, I guess the days are quite short up there in winter) was -10°C. 
> What should I expect? Ever been there?

 I don't that live north, but you can expect pretty cold weather.  ::  January and February are usually the coldest months of the year. It can quite easily get to -20 °C, even -30 °C.

----------


## EmDii

Though it seems the global warming is starting to affect our climate... it's still over zero celsius, and almost December!

----------

